# how do u determine the sex of Jack Dempseys?



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

I bought a couple JD's about a month ago, they are starting to get some blue color on their face and are close to 2 inches. I was just curious on how to find out, thanks


----------



## LuvMyBetta (Dec 21, 2005)

Don't know if it is true or not but my husband was told to look at their anal fins. He was told that a female's anal fin will be more rounded and a male's anal fin will have sharper, pointer edges. Again, I don't know how true this is *shrug*.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

The male can be identified by its extended anal and dorsal fins. The male's dorsal fin is more brightly coloured. What your talking bout luvmybetta is for livebearers


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

alright thanks, im pretty sure i have a male and female. Another question, do jack dempseys breed as often as say convicts. or will they take a longer time?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Dempseys are very prolific. May start spawning at 2.5-3".... If you can get a mated pair. Verrrry aggressive.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

ok. and within the next couple weeks i am getting a 75 gallon tank and possibly a 55gal also. i plan on puttin the JD's in the 75 and hope for some breeding.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

easy way to sex. females will have blue/green shine under there mouth males wont.
male http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...peg&no=7&tt=180&oid=6b38917726b54c68&ei=UTF-8

female 
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...eg&no=12&tt=180&oid=a102410ce6bf8d3c&ei=UTF-8


----------



## Moses (Aug 21, 2006)

This thread makes me


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

well this thread is almost 1 year old, i now know i have 2 females....well had...jus lost the biggest. Kinda weird to see this thread after a year


----------



## Moses (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Gump


----------

